# event und item listener



## k0 (7. Sep 2004)

Hiho   

Wie kann ich in einem Applet gleichzeitig Buttons und z.b. ein choice menu
abfragen. Und wie bekomme ich den ausgewählten Menupunkt wieder ausgegeben?

Wenn ich z.b. die beiden Listener gleichzeitig implementieren will, krieg ich nur ne Fehlermeldung
alà "class isn't abstract" :bahnhof: 

 Freu mich über jeden Vorschlag

thx


----------



## Illuvatar (7. Sep 2004)

Hää? Was willst du uns damit sagen?
Willst du zwei Interfaces implementieren?

```
class XXX implements i1, i2
```
Du musst bei Interfaces immer alle Methoden überschreiben oder die Klasse abstrakt setzten.


----------



## Guest (7. Sep 2004)

Du musst bei Interfaces immer alle Methoden überschreiben oder die Klasse abstrakt setzten.
<---- Kannst mir mal plz ein Beispiel geben oder nen Link auf einen entsprechenden Beitrag?


----------



## L-ectron-X (7. Sep 2004)

Wenn Du Dir Schreibarbeit sparen willst, kannst Du für Deine GUI-Objekte auch einen entsprechenden Adapter zur Event-Behandlung benutzen. Dann brauchst Du nicht jede Methode des Listeners überschreiben, sondern nur die Methode, die Dich interessiert.
Wenn Du in Deiner Klasse ein Interface implementiert hast, musst Du alle im Interface zu findenden (abstrakten) Methoden überschreiben, sonst wird der Compiler "nicht zufrieden sein". :wink: 
Du kannst z.B. für Deine Buttons auch auf die Implementierung des ActionListeners verzichten und für jeden Button so etwas schreiben:

```
//im Konstruktor nach Erzeugung des Buttons
button1.addActionListener( new ActionListener() {
   public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {
       buttonAction(e);
   }
});

private void buttonAction(ActionEvent e) {
  if(button1 == e.getSource) {
    //tu was, wenn button1 geklickt wurde
  }
  ...
  ...
}
```
Hier noch ein anderes Beispiel. Wie Du es letztendlich machst, bleibt dann Dir überlassen.
http://www.galileocomputing.de/open...Rxxjavainsel_150006256EineSchaltflacheJButton


----------



## k0 (8. Sep 2004)

lot of thx ^_^


----------

